# traditional bow



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

I am interested in getting a takedown recurve. Its been a while since I have shot a long bow or recurve. Are there any places you can recommend where I can try some out? I don't want to buy a 45lb when I wish I would have gotten a 55lb etc... I don't want to guess on weight and would rather shoot some first. I have a 29" draw on compound and pull 65 on a single cam currently. I understand the weight is more on a traditional setup. I think most of the bow shops are for compound.
Thanks
Bob in Baytown


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

You are right most of shops don't have a big collection of trad stuff. You have some options. You could contact some of the Texas bowyers like Bob Sarrels, or Bob Lee, to name a couple and go see them. It would mean some travel. You could find someone (like me) who has several bows and go shoot them, or go to some of the 3-D shoots and shoot guys bows


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks Chunky. I have read many of your posts and you are an asset to these forums. I am not a member of TX bowhunter but seen you post up a bunch there as well. If you are local, I would be glad to visit and shoot some setups. No rush on my part. Also if you know of any traditional shoots coming up that I can check out - thanks again.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Sorry, I got interupted during while posting my last, I was only half done. Anyway, thanks for the kind words.

You should sign up over at Texasbowhunter.com, so many good people (like here) and tons of good info.

I live up by Splendora, which is about 25 north of Houston up 59. So, not across Texas from you, but a bit of a trip. Most of my bows are heavy, but I do have a couple in the 40s, 50s, and 60s...then of course up to 85 (which I don't recommend to anyone).

There are a number of local 3-D shoots around the Greater Houston area. I am sure if all will be operating this year, but Brazoria County, Saltgrass down south, Buffalo Field over on the northwest side, Montgomery County up by Conroe, Banana Bend...just to name a few. This is the time when start to plan the new season. I have not checked yet to see the new schedules. There are also a couple of really big trad events. Chester, normally in May, and the Hill Country Shootout at Vanderpool are two of the biggest with many shooters and vendors. There are a few others as well. 

Be aware that trad bows hold their value pretty well, you can by a used or low end entry bow, and get probably 80 to 90 percent of your money back out of it, if you want to upgrade later. We are talking a couple of hundred bucks here, not a huge investment.

What I did, was I bought a 50 Martin used. I went to about a dozen or so 3-Ds and at those I asked a lot of questions, and asked if I could shoot others bows. After a year, I ordered my first custom bow, a Bob Lee. That was about two dozen bows ago. 

I am pretty booked up for the next two weeks, but anytime after that, you could take the hour drive up to my place and shoot some bows, have a beverage, and hang out. Let me know what day of the week works best for you and we will plan it.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I shot my buddies 55# recurve about 15yrs. ago and was sold! I immediately bought a 50# Martin Mamba and have enjoyed shooting it ever since. Not a takedown, but thought you should know they are great bows. They are pricey, but you get what you pay for. 
I have also heard a lot about Sammick Sage takedowns being a great bang for the buck beginner bow. Good luck!!


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks Chunky. I'll PM you in a few weeks to check schedules etc.. Banana Bend, that you mentioned, is almost next to my house - thanks for that info.


----------



## mangomania (Nov 12, 2005)

Bob sarrels are good bows. I shoot his and Tims acadian woods. Your doin the right thing by trying out several types and poundage. Good luck to you.


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

I ended up joining banana bend as they are near my house. i got a chance to shoot a couple of recurves and figured out 50-55lbs was good for me. I ended up putting together an economy rig to get myself started at 55lbs. I'll upgrade to nicer setup later. Here are my first 4 shots with it at 20yrds. Lots of fun and can't wait for the weather to clear so I can go practice more.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

First of all welcome to the fold. I must have 100 different hobbies, but the one I consistently come back to is archery. Been shooting since I bought my first Wing Gull for $30 in 1960.

first of all your draw length will probably shrink about an inch for recurves, and maybe 2" if you shoot a longbow- because of the shape of most of the handles. I think you are ok with your poundage. The key is can you hold it at full draw. If you can't you will quickly develop a snap shooting style, which is almost impossible to correct. 

I am a firm believer in take downs, because you can obviously have different weights. There is nothing wrong with buying a low weight bow right off the bat, and developing a good shooting style. Then when you are comfortable just get another set of limbs for that bow. The lower weight limbs will not go to waste. When I have laid off from shooting for awhile, I start back shooting with my 40# limbs on my Sky bow. If your arrows are matched to your draw weight, your point of aim will be very similar. Good way to break yourself back in. 

Over the years I have significantly dropped my draw weight. I used to shoot two 72# longbows, and two 65# takedown recurves. I am now totally comfortable shooting my bob lee with 50# limbs (the 65# bob lee limbs are for sale by the way, as is my 67# Robertson purist longbow).

Best of luck. you will find traditional archers the friendliest group ever. They are very inclusive, and not elitist at all- like the gadget oriented compound guys can sometimes be. I said sometimes, so don't rip me for that. LOL

I shoot both traditional and compound, and I well remember once after I had shot deer like 6 years in a row in New Mexico with my compound, and I was preparing for another hunt. My checklist of gear looked more like a checklist for flying a jet- spare this, spare that, allen wrenches; lube; portable bow press; etc etc etc.. I said maybe I just need to pick up my longbow, some wooden arrows tipped with zwickey broad heads, a back quiver, arm guard, and glove and JUST GO HUNTING. That's what traditional is all about.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Congrats on the new bow. That is a very good first group at 20 yards.

Just because you got found a bow, you are still invited to come up and shoot with me.

I would suggest, (if you are trying to shoot instinctively) to start very close, like 5 yards, and just drill the bull until you can't possibly miss, then step back a couple of steps and do it again. You are trying to train your muscle memory, reinforce the positive. Good luck.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Chunky said:


> Congrats on the new bow. That is a very good first group at 20 yards.
> 
> Just because you got found a bow, you are still invited to come up and shoot with me.
> 
> I would suggest, (if you are trying to shoot instinctively) to start very close, like 5 yards, and just drill the bull until you can't possibly miss, then step back a couple of steps and do it again. You are trying to train your muscle memory, reinforce the positive. Good luck.


Excellent advice. Gotta meet this Chunky guy!!!


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

I will definitely take your advice chunky. also appreciate the offer. i am ready for our weather to clear up, unitl then, i have a bag i can shoot in my garage to get me started on hitting the same spot.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

THE JAMMER said:


> Excellent advice. Gotta meet this Chunky guy!!!


Sounds good to me, just pick a time and place.


----------

